# I know its an Elongatus.. BUT



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Is this a True black Mask ? and for future reference ,
how Can I identify it as one if it is.

So far , its tail is black and definetly has the ever noticeable black stripe running through his face
until it meets the humeral spot...

Im going to post Pics of my Old and New Elongatus and hopefully
I Can have this sorted out.

Cheerss


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

It's tail will be black if it's a bm.. Clear otherwise


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

lets see the those pics


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

luckydemonz5 said:


> lets see the those pics


Im trying to find the USB to plug the camera into the computer , bare with me here lol


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Here we go , Sorry if it appears a bit blurry.. Shitty Camera.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

its a black mask


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Picked it up from some guy a friend knew for $25.

SCORE !


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

cool. I sold mine 2 months ago for $40. It was a sweet p nonetheless.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

massabsamurai said:


> cool. I sold mine 2 months ago for $40. It was a sweet p nonetheless.


Why did You let it go so cheap if i may ask ?
Elongatus generally are sold expensive here usually around $200


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

great pick


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

CrazeeJon said:


> cool. I sold mine 2 months ago for $40. It was a sweet p nonetheless.


Why did You let it go so cheap if i may ask ?
Elongatus generally are sold expensive here usually around $200
[/quote]

had to go on a vacation for a month


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

black mask elong is just a general name given to certain color traits of elongs...

Many factors can change the color - or of course it could be a characteristic that the fish keeps.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Plum said:


> black mask elong is just a general name given to certain color traits of elongs...
> 
> Many factors can change the color - or of course it could be a characteristic that the fish keeps.


Yeah i know that .
Im Guessing mainly water conditions in different Rivers they are caught in .
I love the Black Mask look better.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

very nice elong!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

CrazeeJon said:


> cool. I sold mine 2 months ago for $40. It was a sweet p nonetheless.


Why did You let it go so cheap if i may ask ?
Elongatus generally are sold expensive here usually around $200
[/quote]
I wouldnt buy one for 200$ as if you know where to look they are much cheaper. Other hobbiests sell them much cheaper. 25$ is a great price though


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Ive spoken with most Big Als stores in or around the GTA 
as well as aquatic Kingdom and Dragon Aquarium the absolute lowest price I have found EVER
on an elongatus from an Importer would be Dragon Aquarium at $199

Many big Als employees will claim they can get you Piranha , the only guy i would believe is the manager of the Mississauga store.

Where abouts are you seeing these Cheap Elongs ? an Elongatus Directly imported from an Exporter
Will be around that price there. Work the costs of Shipping and for
Wildlife officials to check it out.

Only way I could see them being cheaper is if someone Does a fish trade in and the store sells it for less
Because they do not need to include shipping and inspection costs

I understand they can be purchased from hobbyists much cheaper , but thats their decision to sell such an expensive
fish for so cheap.

and another thing , I would take an Elongatus over most Solo Species anyday ,
If a piraya can command such a cost , I dont see why an elongatus wouldnt be able 
to command that kind of cash..

$80 Sanchezi
$199 Manueli
$199 Elongatus
$199 Piraya

those are prices i remember specifically last time i was there.

If you know some cheaper alternatives , Sean I would love to know .


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

CrazeeJon said:


> Ive spoken with most Big Als stores in or around the GTA
> as well as aquatic Kingdom and Dragon Aquarium the absolute lowest price I have found EVER
> on an elongatus from an Importer would be Dragon Aquarium at $199 *Those are retail stores i wonder why they cost more?*
> 
> ...


Buy from hobbiests not lfs. Hobbiest sell much cheaper as they know elongs dont sell for 200$ If you dont need one right away at p fury among other sites you commonly see them for around 50$.
BTW from another p fury member i got my sanchezi for 20$, mannies fetch about 100$-150 max unless its large and adult piraya go for 200$ for large p's


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

CrazeeJon said:


> Ive spoken with most Big Als stores in or around the GTA
> as well as aquatic Kingdom and Dragon Aquarium the absolute lowest price I have found EVER
> on an elongatus from an Importer would be Dragon Aquarium at $199
> 
> ...


No offense guy but just because dragon sells elongs for $200 doesnt make it right.
Funny that you think a 5in Manny and an Elong should cost the same.
2months ago your buddy at Aquatic kingdom was selling 5in elongs for $69.00, Dragon is over priced.

Also as far as pirayas Dragon had 2in for $75 and 5in for $160 not $199 as you claim.
I know because I purched all 4 of the 2in, 3 are currently in my 150 and one is in Triggas tank.
I'll even do you one better, Aquatic Kingdom curently has a 6in Piraya and had a 7in tern both for $99.99. 
At dragon the tern would be $170, trust me I know how Steve works.
Just because Dragon is overpriced doesnt make it right or you correct.

He posts insane prices and when the fish dont move for 6+ months he then drops the prices depending on the fish.
His greedy ass is currently selling plain reds that were all traded back in $40 bucks a pop
or 2 for $60, he lowered the price because they werent moving at $59.99 each two months ago. I know other members that can also confirm these prices as we currently frequent these shops for hrs at a time.

I dont mean to rag on you man and dont take it to heart but if you and guys like you keep buying steves stock at his insane prices they will never go down.
Dont get me wrong I do purchase fish from steve but I break his balls till he lowers the price when they are too unreasonable.

If anyone is interested there is a beautiful Black Rhom with a killer jaw at 5in for $199 at Dragon def a current trade in, he doesnt really have a steady supplier when it comes to p's. I know this because he has told me himself, thats why you never see any monster rhoms there or cariba.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Feefa said:


> Ive spoken with most Big Als stores in or around the GTA
> as well as aquatic Kingdom and Dragon Aquarium the absolute lowest price I have found EVER
> on an elongatus from an Importer would be Dragon Aquarium at $199
> 
> ...


No offense guy but just because dragon sells elongs for $200 doesnt make it right
Funny that you think a 5in Manny and an Elong should cost the same.*Feefa , These are Prices I had seen about 5 months ago and thats what they were..its not what I think or what I feel. You said Dragon was Overpriced yourself , so why is it so unbelievable that he would be selling them for that price ?*
2months ago your buddy at Aquatic kingdom was selling 5in elongs for $69.00, Dragon is over priced.*Aquatic Kingdom has a Steadier Supplier for P's they usually do have Elongs there. Infact dad lives across the street , Care to meet me at Diamonds for Some Drinks ??







lol*

Also as far as pirayas Dragon had 2in for $75 and 5in for $160 not $199 as you claim. * you just bought 4 out of his 5 Pirayas ? lol and ofcourse the price would go up... Thats how you make money. Thats what my weed dealer Does too when he Gets low and knows he wont have the good sh*t for a while :laugh:.. *
I know because I purched all 4 of the 2in, 3 are currently in my 150 and one is in Triggas tank.
I'll even do you one better, Aquatic Kingdom curently has a 6in Piraya and had a 7in tern both for $99.99. 
At dragon the tern would be $170, trust me I know how Steve works.*Of course , Like you said. He doesnt have a steady supplier.*
Just because Dragon is overpriced doesnt make it right or you correct.

He posts insane prices and when the fish dont move for 6+ months he then drops the prices depending on the fish.
His greedy ass is currently selling plain reds that were all traded back in $40 bucks a pop
or 2 for $60, he lowered the price because they werent moving at $59.99 each two months ago. I know other members that can also confirm these prices as we currently frequent these shops for hrs at a time.

You're right about Dragon carrying some of the rarest sh*t in our area but half the time he has no clue what the hell the fish are and just labels them whatever he thinks he can get the most for.

Example, Three months ago he had this tiny lil serra labled as a purple spilo at 1 1/2in when all it probably was is a reg sanchezi for 100bucks.
Now the same fish has been labled as a Medinai, (theres the variety you speak of.)
He currently also has little what I think are elongs and he has them labeled as Rhoms when I know they are most likely not. They are only 2in, way too early to know for sure and the fact that they look super skinny and malnourished makes it that much harder to Identify.

I dont mean to rag on you man and dont take it to heart but if you and guys like you keep buying steves stock at his insane prices they will never go down.
Dont get me wrong I do purchase fish from steve but I break his balls till he lowers the price when they are too unreasonable.

If anyone is interested there is a beautiful Black Rhom with a killer jaw at 5in for $199 at Dragon def a current trade in, he doesnt really have a steady supplier when it comes to p's. I know this because he has told me himself, thats why you never see any monster rhoms there or cariba.
[/quote]

Im not a Stubborn guy ,
Really I say what I know and if someone can correct along the way I appreciate that. I dont get offended its how I learn.
I did see a Piraya for $199 , If he is selling Elongatus for that Price I dont think that him selling a Piraya at that price
should seem so far fetched to you.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Wow... you referenced your weed dealer...

If you wanna smoke up and come buy some Piraya from me for $200/each, I will give you all 16.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Bottom line Jon and what my point is really is that You can't base the price of Piranhas in our are by what Dragon sells them for.

You youself know that you can pick up better quality p's in our classified section for much better down to earth prices.
Most of his p's are there on trades and he gives you almost nothing on a trade so its pure profit for him. True it is a buisness and either you take it or leave it sort of thing but man is he greedy sometimes.

I would love to go to diamonds with you brother, always ready to see some titties


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Plum said:


> Wow... you referenced your weed dealer...
> 
> If you wanna smoke up and come buy some Piraya from me for $200/each, I will give you all 16.


oh Come on man , I was trying to be funny.
and besides If you acquired all of em at the same time , im sure you had an awesome
deal in place.

You have any Pictures of that Tank on the Forum Plum ? would be an awesome sight.

Aquascape is selling 5 Inch Elongs for $100 USD (110 CAD roughy) when its shipped to
Canada Your gonna end up paying $200 for that Fish , if not more.

Same with the 4 inch Piraya , works out to roughly $160 CAD + shipping and inspection easily another $100.
The Manny is the Same price...

So how is he overcharging ? Can someone explain this to me please?

Your not going to get them cheaper online and from what I have seen Group orders
are quite hard to get together.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

I wouldnt mind paying $200 for it. An lfs where i live is selling a elong for $900 CAD


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

The reason I say he overcharges is because most of his p's he gets on trades so he doesnt pay all the shipping and what not but he still charges as if he does.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Feefa said:


> The reason I say he overcharges is because most of his p's he gets on trades so he doesnt pay all the shipping and what not but he still charges as if he does.


I cant argue with that. I never took that into consideration really.
I do see your point , I guess it really depends on Where you live...

900 USD holy crap.... Better do Flips for that kind of money


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Classifieds are obviously the best place to pick up your p's really. Most people on here are a bit obsessive about the health of their p's and also not looking to profit from each other - for the most part.

I have some bigger piraya's, and some baby's. The 16 baby's i got about 3 months ago and have not taken the time to photograph them as of yet.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

TobiasRieper said:


> I wouldnt mind paying $200 for it. An lfs where i live is selling a elong for $900 CAD


Wow. What are reds then like 100$? That is just crazy even for out west. Probably take a years salry if you wanted a monster rhom lol.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

CrazeeJon said:


> Aquascape is selling 5 Inch Elongs for $100 USD (110 CAD roughy) when its shipped to
> Canada Your gonna end up paying $200 for that Fish , if not more.
> 
> Same with the 4 inch Piraya , works out to roughly $160 CAD + shipping and inspection easily another $100.
> ...


*Being with it ordering on line really depends on how much you buy. Generally for one fish its not worth it unless in a group order (which i think TO has done a couple) and shipping is split.

Basically, alot of times noobs buy fish then a month later they are for sale at half the price for a quick sale and then hobbiests generally pass the low price on (so if somebody buys an elong for 50$, most wont charge 200$ when they sell it, mayby only 75$. Its funny how many people are leaving the hobby after less then a year as they are already board and selling a thousand dollar setup, but its good for more serious people. So, hobbiests will often sell for a quick sale to free up tank space while lfs have a long time before they need the tank space (im sure they want it right away, but some have the same fish for years). I think the main reason prices from hobbiests are cheaper is for a quick sale as now look in the classifieds and you see wicked deals just for a sale to free some tank space. Like there is one guy with a 15" tern for 350$ or so. Thats a steal and i dont even know if its sold yet. He is down from over 1000$ just to get a sale while a lfs would proably have the same price and fish for a long time as well as proabably having a 15" fish in a 75g the whole time.*


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

sean-820 said:


> Aquascape is selling 5 Inch Elongs for $100 USD (110 CAD roughy) when its shipped to
> Canada Your gonna end up paying $200 for that Fish , if not more.
> 
> Same with the 4 inch Piraya , works out to roughly $160 CAD + shipping and inspection easily another $100.
> ...


*Being with it ordering on line really depends on how much you buy. Generally for one fish its not worth it unless in a group order (which i think TO has done a couple) and shipping is split.

Basically, alot of times noobs buy fish then a month later they are for sale at half the price for a quick sale and then hobbiests generally pass the low price on (so if somebody buys an elong for 50$, most wont charge 200$ when they sell it, mayby only 75$. Its funny how many people are leaving the hobby after less then a year as they are already board and selling a thousand dollar setup, but its good for more serious people. So, hobbiests will often sell for a quick sale to free up tank space while lfs have a long time before they need the tank space (im sure they want it right away, but some have the same fish for years). I think the main reason prices from hobbiests are cheaper is for a quick sale as now look in the classifieds and you see wicked deals just for a sale to free some tank space. Like there is one guy with a 15" tern for 350$ or so. Thats a steal and i dont even know if its sold yet. He is down from over 1000$ just to get a sale while a lfs would proably have the same price and fish for a long time as well as proabably having a 15" fish in a 75g the whole time.*
[/quote]

Agree with the commentary. It is common in the Piranha scene, in my opion, as the hobby attracts younger, less mature, less established individuals.

These younger persons are interested in something one month, then not so the next. These less mature persons bring home their savage fish only to find out that it hides all the time, and does not tear apart feeders like the rumours. They realize aquarium keeping is not as simple as turning on/off the x-box and thus, perhaps not their cut of tea, and these less established young persons move alot - which is no fun with an aquarium.

All leads to great deals in the classifieds - you would never see this type of behaviour from a ray keeper.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Plum said:


> you would never see this type of behaviour from a ray keeper.


I would strongly disagree.. I know alot of guys from WW and they're worst than PFURYians with P's.









But I agree with Sean. As for any beginner you get bored with one thing once you get accustomed to it and want to go up to another level. I started out with just RB's, got bored and later one ended up wanted bigger ones... once i got bigger ones I wanted to tweak it up a notch and start mixing with other Pygo's.. after awhile, I wanted to go big and had mixed monster Ps that ranged from 10-15".

With all the changes I went through, I had no choice but to sell the previous ones for even lower so that I would able to make room or upgrade. I've lost out on so much in the thousands of dollars but its part of being a hobbyist... sometimes you lose but would sacrifice (pay more) just to be proud and enjoy what you want.

Heck, I dont even own 1 fish right now.. :sad:


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Rhomzilla said:


> you would never see this type of behaviour from a ray keeper.


I would strongly disagree.. I know alot of guys from WW and they're worst than PFURYians with P's.









But I agree with Sean. As for any beginner you get bored with one thing once you get accustomed to it and want to go up to another level. I started out with just RB's, got bored and later one ended up wanted bigger ones... once i got bigger ones I wanted to tweak it up a notch and start mixing with other Pygo's.. after awhile, I wanted to go big and had mixed monster Ps that ranged from 10-15".

With all the changes I went through, I had no choice but to sell the previous ones for even lower so that I would able to make room or upgrade. I've lost out on so much in the thousands of dollars but its part of being a hobbyist... sometimes you lose but would sacrifice (pay more) just to be proud and enjoy what you want.

Heck, I dont even own 1 fish right now.. :sad:
[/quote]

I see what You mean , im only 22 years old and I am constantly moving because of school
It sucks but it something that I have comitted myself too and I dont see it as i chore.

I myself have gone through alot of Piranha and I have only been in the hobby just under a year now,
Not because im necessarily looking for the meanest fish ,

someone had offered me $40 each for my Reds (6-8 inches) they were store bought
at 9.99 each I had them in a 50 Gallon tank. which Obviously was waaaaay to small
Once I knew that I decided i decided if I wanted a shoal , i would need more equipment and
a new tank which I couldnt afford.

With that Money , I bought a Black Mask Elongatus , probably the meanest 7.5 elong i have seen..
off of a member here at P fury,

Then one day i saw someone with a Manny Open to trades for a Larger Serra , He loved the Elongatus
and we had Made the Switch , Originally this Manny came from NEW JERSEY VIA Trigga

When I first got into Ps I wanted a Manny , but were no where to be found.
So i did , and now i have my Manny in my 50

Also had a Sanchezi in my other 25 gallon tank , traded it for a Red Hi Fin Wolf fish to Trigga
Bad ass fish btw ,

and I was offered BM elongatus for $25 at 4.5 Inches , I just couldnt refuse... showing
intense agression , more so then my Last elongatus...

I have been all over the place , only because I love All different types.... So i guess to compansate
I switch my tanks up every few months , because in reality I cant afford to Run 9 tanks
like alot of people do.

I WOULD NEVER EVER GET RID OF MY MANNY or this New BM Elongatus..
From here on out , Ive decided now its time to work on Tank upgrades


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Not nessisarily pointing this to you, but honestly, it seems that noobs that jump right into this hobby and buy tons of fish right away are usually the ones that sell or downsize quickly. Them and people who assume all p's are killers. IMO for any hobby its better to ease into it and not spend tons so you still have time to upgrade. Its like feed the fire one stick at a time, dont throw your whole supply in at once.

Generally, you dont see this type of stiff from sw reef keepers as nice reefs arnt made over night, alot of these nice reefs have been set up for 5-10 years some more. The thing with reefs is they take alot more money so only more serious and experienced keepers buy a reef instead of a new car.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> Not nessisarily pointing this to you, but honestly, it seems that noobs that jump right into this hobby and buy tons of fish right away are usually the ones that sell or downsize quickly. Them and people who assume all p's are killers. IMO for any hobby its better to ease into it and not spend tons so you still have time to upgrade. Its like feed the fire one stick at a time, dont throw your whole supply in at once.
> 
> Generally, you dont see this type of stiff from sw reef keepers as nice reefs arnt made over night, alot of these nice reefs have been set up for 5-10 years some more. The thing with reefs is they take alot more money so only more serious and experienced keepers buy a reef instead of a new car.


How do you think I got this Elongatus ? buddy had it for 1 month lol


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

CrazeeJon said:


> Not nessisarily pointing this to you, but honestly, it seems that noobs that jump right into this hobby and buy tons of fish right away are usually the ones that sell or downsize quickly. Them and people who assume all p's are killers. IMO for any hobby its better to ease into it and not spend tons so you still have time to upgrade. Its like feed the fire one stick at a time, dont throw your whole supply in at once.
> 
> Generally, you dont see this type of stiff from sw reef keepers as nice reefs arnt made over night, alot of these nice reefs have been set up for 5-10 years some more. The thing with reefs is they take alot more money so only more serious and experienced keepers buy a reef instead of a new car.


How do you think I got this Elongatus ? buddy had it for 1 month lol
[/quote]

Thats the cool thing about this whole deal. Kida strange though if you say its agressive. Noobs generally quit when they have a skiddish one.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> Not nessisarily pointing this to you, but honestly, it seems that noobs that jump right into this hobby and buy tons of fish right away are usually the ones that sell or downsize quickly. Them and people who assume all p's are killers. IMO for any hobby its better to ease into it and not spend tons so you still have time to upgrade. Its like feed the fire one stick at a time, dont throw your whole supply in at once.
> 
> Generally, you dont see this type of stiff from sw reef keepers as nice reefs arnt made over night, alot of these nice reefs have been set up for 5-10 years some more. The thing with reefs is they take alot more money so only more serious and experienced keepers buy a reef instead of a new car.


How do you think I got this Elongatus ? buddy had it for 1 month lol
[/quote]

Thats the cool thing about this whole deal. Kida strange though if you say its agressive. Noobs generally quit when they have a skiddish one.
[/quote]

I think it was the whole Tank maintenance idea ...This thing has been eating Dirty feeders also. Glad i got it.. gotta get it on something with nutrition

Almost like he went to the store with an intention to buy some kind of Fish , not knowing what and someone
convinced him to buy the Elongatus.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

CrazeeJon said:


> Not nessisarily pointing this to you, but honestly, it seems that noobs that jump right into this hobby and buy tons of fish right away are usually the ones that sell or downsize quickly. Them and people who assume all p's are killers. IMO for any hobby its better to ease into it and not spend tons so you still have time to upgrade. Its like feed the fire one stick at a time, dont throw your whole supply in at once.
> 
> Generally, you dont see this type of stiff from sw reef keepers as nice reefs arnt made over night, alot of these nice reefs have been set up for 5-10 years some more. The thing with reefs is they take alot more money so only more serious and experienced keepers buy a reef instead of a new car.


How do you think I got this Elongatus ? buddy had it for 1 month lol
[/quote]

Thats the cool thing about this whole deal. Kida strange though if you say its agressive. Noobs generally quit when they have a skiddish one.
[/quote]

I think it was the whole Tank maintenance idea ...This thing has been eating Dirty feeders also. Glad i got it.. gotta get it on something with nutrition

Almost like he went to the store with an intention to buy some kind of Fish , not knowing what and someone
convinced him to buy the Elongatus.
[/quote]

I doubt its that hard to convince most people to get p's. Its funny almost every person that passes p's when im at a lfs has some remark about how cool they are and that hollywood hype is entirly true.


----------



## vincecarder (Feb 1, 2006)

Lol...this is a classic thread....the weed ref killed me. As for elong prices, last ones I've seen were in Markham at $125 each for little guys. Really it's supply and demand.Only fish I've kept after years of multiple tanks is my BM elong and he would be hard to sell. Manny's are sweet as well but my elong is just super active and a real fun fish. Never have had a fish greet me so wildly every time I go near the tank even when he's full.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Jon your looking for piraya? Below water has some small ones in. You can fit 10 in a box and it costs $45 bucks for freight from mtl to toronto per box.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Trigga said:


> Jon your looking for piraya? Below water has some small ones in. You can fit 10 in a box and it costs $45 bucks for freight from mtl to toronto per box.


I didnt realize how cheap that would be...
Im getting 1 more tank , probably 90 Gallon

i want to do 2 Caribe , 2 Piraya...
wont be for another few months though


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Trigga said:


> Jon your looking for piraya? Below water has some small ones in. You can fit 10 in a box and it costs $45 bucks for freight from mtl to toronto per box.


I thought it would be more too, but for only 50$ thats pretty good especially if you go in with somebody else.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Feb 25, 2009)

I totally agree with buying through the classifieds. I've had 3 deals from there, made some new friends, got ALL my questions answered, VERY healthy fish and a fair deal. The classifieds ROCK! My 6 Elongs cost about $63 each for 5" to 7" fish. I picked up some Rhoms and RBs too.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Price for these fish is totally based on availability. I have seen 6" cariba sell for as much as $100.00....and as little as $25.00. I bought a large brandtii for $200.00 when you couldnt find one anywhere....a couple years later they were showing up in LFS's and you couldnt give them away. Elongatus...I have bought them for $150.00....and for $25.00. Some kind on here was trying to sell marginatus for $300.00....I bought them for $25.00.

What I am trying to say is what is expensive right now...might be dirt cheap in 6 months....it all depends on how many fish hit the market and when.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yup I remember when piraya were 50 bucks and when mannies were like 60


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Feefa said:


> Bottom line Jon and what my point is really is that You can't base the price of Piranhas in our are by what Dragon sells them for.
> 
> You youself know that you can pick up better quality p's in our classified section for much better down to earth prices.
> Most of his p's are there on trades and he gives you almost nothing on a trade so its pure profit for him. True it is a buisness and either you take it or leave it sort of thing but man is he greedy sometimes.
> ...


Yes, D.A. is overpriced and has been for the longest time. However, most of his exotic piranhas Piraya and manueli and possibly others he has had in the last few months have been bought from a wholesaler many know well and located in Quebec.
Aquatic Kingdom had 25 % of their 69.00 elongatus just a month ago!!!!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Gigante Pirana said:


> Bottom line Jon and what my point is really is that You can't base the price of Piranhas in our are by what Dragon sells them for.
> 
> You youself know that you can pick up better quality p's in our classified section for much better down to earth prices.
> Most of his p's are there on trades and he gives you almost nothing on a trade so its pure profit for him. True it is a buisness and either you take it or leave it sort of thing but man is he greedy sometimes.
> ...


Yes, D.A. is overpriced and has been for the longest time. However, most of his exotic piranhas Piraya and manueli and possibly others he has had in the last few months have been bought from a wholesaler many know well and located in Quebec.
*Aquatic Kingdom had 25 % of their 69.00 elongatus just a month ago!!!!
*[/quote]

And thats why they are all gone now.
Sounds like you frequent these places just as much as I do.
I actually just came back from AK and they still have a 6in Piraya for 100 bucks, I'd grab it but my others are a lil to small to be mixed with it.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Cool thread folks. Great deal on that BM CrazeeJon I have always seen them around 180 in retail places like Big Als.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You also have to understand that a LFS generally doesnt offer the same pricing as our sponsors. The one down the street from me had a 4" elongatus for @200.00. Same place I found my 11" maculatus for $125.00.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> You also have to understand that a LFS generally doesnt offer the same pricing as our sponsors. The one down the street from me had a 4" elongatus for @200.00. Same place I found my 11" maculatus for $125.00.


Your absoluetly right Gurke , its not uncommon to be seeing this fish for $200.
ive seen it in numerous stores for that price.


----------



## primitive (Sep 12, 2009)

I know two types of elongatus... red spotted and black spotted... depending on the collection point... never heard of black mask..?are you calling him that because of the black humeral spot on its sides?.....they usually get the black dot with age.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

red spotted? as in they have red spots instead of black spots? i would need to see pics to believe that one


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

RED








BLACK


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

so did they mean that it had a red gill plate or red spots?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i think the ones with the red throat are also called pingke elong, correct me if im wrong here


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

there are the two types .
Right now i have a Black Mask ,which is the picture on the bottom.

At one point i also had the red breasted one aswell.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I think Pingke was the name given to elongs before they were called elongs. Back when there was such things as serrasalmus natterreri and serrasalmus denticulatus.


----------



## primitive (Sep 12, 2009)

here is a video of the blaclwater elongatus i received last week . I have 4 of these from 4 inch to 7 inches with different markings.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep she be a B/M from what I have been told. Either way it was a nice fish if you knew or not!


----------

